# BERLIN WALLEYE TOURNAMENT MAY 20th



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Eastern Ohio saugeye club will be having our 2nd tournament of the year at Berlin on May 20th.
Regerstration and boat checks starts at 6:15am
At less's bait boat ramp.
7am take off
3:30 pm weight in
6 fish limit 15" min
1/2 lb deduction for each dead fish
100% PAYBACK!!!
40 dollar entry fee
Optional 10 dollar big fish pot
1 or 2 persons per boat
No membership fee on your first tournament you fish with us.


----------



## Mardog (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Ducky, can anyone fish this tourney? $40 a boat? Anything special I would need to know about? Was planning on fishing that day anyway and would love to enter and donate.. early registration or just show up? Thanks for any info


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes anyone can fish, no pre registration, just show up. There will be a boat inspection to all participants. you still have to pay les's bait boat ramp fee. tournament entry fee is 40 dollar per boat. optional 10 dollar big fish . 100% payback. plaques for 1st and 2nd place finishes. Hope to see you there! with this weather this week it should be a killer bite out there!


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Do the fish have too be kept alive?


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Brandon Warner said:


> Do the fish have too be kept alive?


1/2 pound deduction for each dead fish


----------



## Mardog (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Ducky, Can anyone fish this tourney? $40 per boat? If yes...anything special I need to know?
Was planning on fishing that day anyway and would love to donate. Any info would be great.

Thanks


ducky152000 said:


> Yes anyone can fish, no pre registration, just show up. There will be a boat inspection to all participants. you still have to pay les's bait boat ramp fee. 40 dollar per boat. optional 10 dollar big fish . 100% payback. plaques for 1st and 2nd place finishes. Hope to see you there! with this weather this week it should be a killer bite out there!





ducky152000 said:


> Yes anyone can fish, no pre registration, just show up. There will be a boat inspection to all participants. you still have to pay les's bait boat ramp fee. 40 dollar per boat. optional 10 dollar big fish . 100% payback. plaques for 1st and 2nd place finishes. Hope to see you there! with this weather this week it should be a killer bite out there!


Thanks for the info and quick reply. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I will most definitely be there, we would like to see all fish alive. But we understand things happen that's why we put a 1/2 lb deduction on dead fish. If someone was to come with 6 dead fish there would be some red flags. We have a awesome group of guys that are very laid back and would be willing to help anyone in need. We have been a club for 5 years now and have never once had any thoughts of someone cheating or have any problems. We hope to keep it that way and have fun competing with some really solid sticks in Ohio. After each tournament the teams discuss what tactics they used to catch their fish. Hope to see some new faces Saturday!


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

ducky152000 said:


> I will most definitely be there, we would like to see all fish alive. But we understand things happen that's why we put a 1/2 lb deduction on dead fish. If someone was to come with 6 dead fish there would be some red flags. We have a awesome group of guys that are very laid back and would be willing to help anyone in need. We have been a club for 5 years now and have never once had any thoughts of someone cheating or have any problems. We hope to keep it that way and have fun competing with some really solid sticks in Ohio. After each tournament the teams discuss what tactics they used to catch their fish. Hope to see some new faces Saturday!


I understand. I was just wondering cause my boat does not have a live well so its kind of a deal breaker. I know eyes are not very hardy


----------

